# Molise Area



## Glassowl (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Folks,
Would like to know if there are any forum users that are living in the Molise area of Italy, as we are new to this area and our Italian is not quite up to speed yet, we would appreciate talking to folk that have been here for a while and can help us to find reliable services etc .
thanks .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Where are you? Molise is a big area sparsely populated. I live across the border in Abruzzo and have family in Molise.


----------



## Molisenicola (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi, we are in Molise, a place called Limosano. We aren't there permanently but do spend on average 2-3 months a year there. We have had a house there for 3 years and are almost finished with its restoration, but it's been a long hard slog! Feel free to get in touch.


----------

